# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  pics after test prop winstrol. followed by DNP. results after 6 month of hard wrk

## Nebuchadnezzar



----------


## Matt

Wow, fvcking awesome work mate...

Your plans now????

----------


## gearbox

That is unreal! U trained hard. Sounds like a killer diet too! Holy crap. Great job

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Agree with above...fvcking awesome.

Good work.

----------


## Standby

holy wow dude. congratz man

----------


## bjpennnn

you went from scrawny to brawny man congrats.

----------


## Hulk54

Awesome job man, congratulations. Would you mind explaining about your diet? And did you use the prop and winny in the very beginning when you looked the way you did during the first pic or did you do a cutting diet for a little before using aas?

----------


## Nebuchadnezzar

> Wow, fvcking awesome work mate...
> 
> Your plans now????


thank u Matt.
it means alot coming from you
i really dont know. i guess im taking time off= time on + pct and maybe even more. cuz im only 24 and i have used AAS while im little young. 
i will try to stay as lean as possible while adding mass naturally
till next winter. maybe i do a bulking up cycle

----------


## Nebuchadnezzar

thank you all guys

----------


## Nebuchadnezzar

> Awesome job man, congratulations. Would you mind explaining about your diet? And did you use the prop and winny in the very beginning when you looked the way you did during the first pic or did you do a cutting diet for a little before using aas?


thank you  :Big Grin: 
i had alot of fat so i had to reduce it for about 6 weeks naturally then did a 6 weeks prop/ winstrol cycle. then got some DNP ran it for 2 weeks to get sub 10% BF

----------


## RANA

Holy crap, you did an amazing job!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Choppers

Can you shed some light on your diet, cardio and training regime. Seriously impressive there. Respect.

----------


## ajordana

WOW! that is amazing man

----------


## slfmade

How was that DNP ? I heard it's miserable! Too scary for me, but I would be curious to know.

----------


## RANA

> How was that DNP? I heard it's miserable! Too scary for me, but I would be curious to know.


I had used DNP years ago, it was one of the worst things I have ever done, it totally screwed me up and would never ever do it again. Some people have great results from it and others like me had such a bad reaction to it.

----------


## demolish

wow, crazy results man. i am currently on test prop and about to add in winstrol from week 5-10.
I would love to hear more about diet, training, and how you ran each drug.

----------


## Brohim

DNP can kill

----------


## fattexan

Jesus bro, that's amazing.

----------


## t-gunz

hey mate can you post your diet.

and how you ran the DNP and doses too ?

----------


## slfmade

^^^You should have him PM you the DNP info! Call me paranoid, but the last thing we want is some 18 yr old kid going out and running dnp because he wants to look like the OP!

----------


## little men

> Can you shed some light on your diet, cardio and training regime. Seriously impressive there. Respect.


ditto, amazing, i hope to achieve something close to what you have with my cycle, please share your diet, training etc
good job you look awsome

----------


## Gaspari1255

I'm not buying this one guys....6 months...come on...

----------


## eddie3fire

I am new, what is prop and snow. I am thinking about winnstrol.

----------


## mikenj

i agree. results are amazing... but 6 months?

----------


## cScar

> I am new, what is prop and snow. I am thinking about winnstrol.


Look it up bro this site is chalk full of info. Or at least start your own thread don't hijack

----------


## bodybuilder

> I'm not buying this one guys....6 months...come on...


Im with you on this one.

----------


## jergens007

wow.. congrats!!!! keep up the good work

----------


## prodigious

Excellent gains

----------


## dooie

Impressive!!! 6months or 6 years who cares! You look like a completely different person! Bet you feel like one too!
Is that gyno on your right nip?

----------


## HavocGuns

Amazing results!!

----------

